# New Rescued Dog :)



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

My Boyfriend and I have adopted another older "teacup" Chihuahua we named him Loki. He is mostly Black with brindle face markings, and brindle legs. He also has some white on his chest. He is a super sweet boy. Im hoping he will get along with my other tiny Chihuahua Mojoe. Ill post pics of him in a day or so


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I love chis lol, my chi is considered a 'giant' chi. As he is 11 pounds lol

I wish breeders would stop intentionally trying to pump out teacup dogs, it's just not healthy to TRY and breed for that. 
I think in order to be considered teacup, it has to be under 2 pounds because 2-7 pounds is AKC standard for Chihuahuas, I was set on getting a 5 pound dog, when when I rescued my chi I was shocked to find him at 11 pounds lol, and he is very fit.

Either way congrats on the new addition, I have never seen a brindle chi, pics?


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Hopefully my bf will bring his camera over and we will take some pics of him. I tried to take pics with my cell phone but they were awful..


----------

